# Fluval e300 problem



## Squeege84

hey,

just wondering if anyone else has this same problem. I've got a Fluval e300 for a 75 gallon tank and i've got it set at 78 degrees but it's not staying at that temperature, the only time it reached that temperature was when I placed at second heater into the tank, once i removed the second heater, the temp. dropped to 76-74 degrees. Anyone else have this problem? if so how did you fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Y2KGT

How are you measuring the temperature in the tank? I ask this question because I thought I was having a problem with my heater but it actually turned out to be that my Coralife digital thermometer was off by 5 degrees. I also have another digital thermometer that's off by 2 or 3 degrees.

I now use one of the PinPoint Wireless Thermometers and its bang on.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-wireless-thermometer-p-3261.html
--
Paul


----------



## Squeege84

Y2KGT said:


> How are you measuring the temperature in the tank? I ask this question because I thought I was having a problem with my heater but it actually turned out to be that my Coralife digital thermometer was off by 5 degrees. I also have another digital thermometer that's off by 2 or 3 degrees.
> 
> I now use one of the PinPoint Wireless Thermometers and its bang on.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-wireless-thermometer-p-3261.html
> --
> Paul


I'm measuring the temp with the built in temp. the e300 comes with, is this not a good way to measure the temp?


----------



## Y2KGT

I would check its accuracy with another thermometer.

Have you tried contacting Hagen? Whenever I have an issue or question with one of their products I just send them an email and they reply within a day.

Use this form to contact Hagen Canada.
http://hagen-cen.custhelp.com/cgi-b...fdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**

--
Paul


----------



## Squeege84

Thanks, I'll try that, see how accurate it is. I'll also contact Hagen and see what they say.

- Lu


----------



## Squeege84

Y2KGT said:


> I would check its accuracy with another thermometer.
> 
> Have you tried contacting Hagen? Whenever I have an issue or question with one of their products I just send them an email and they reply within a day.
> 
> Use this form to contact Hagen Canada.
> http://hagen-cen.custhelp.com/cgi-b...fdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**
> 
> --
> Paul


Thanks for the link, I msg'd them yesterday and within an hr I got a reply back from one of their customer service ppl. She advised me to try and put the heater on an angle of 1pm&7pm and see what happens, well it worked, I woke up this morning and the temp went up to 78 and is holding!


----------



## JohnyBGood

Squeege84, do you have to constantly keep your heater on that angle, now? I was considering this heater because I really like Hagen, but a crooked heater would drive me bonkers!
It's expensive, too. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Squeege84

JohnyBGood said:


> Squeege84, do you have to constantly keep your heater on that angle, now? I was considering this heater because I really like Hagen, but a crooked heater would drive me bonkers!
> It's expensive, too. Where did you get yours from?


Hey JohnybGood,

No, after putting the heater on an angle for maybe 1-2 days, it reached the temp. I wanted the tank at and then I fixed it straight and haven't angled it since. I guess it's some weird bypass they have lol. It's a great heater, I like how it tells you if theres low flow around it. I got mine from another tank owner brand new for like $30 lol it was a steal!!!


----------



## JohnyBGood

Squeege84, thanks for the info. I wouldn't call the price you got it for a "steal", though. I just checked Amazon.com and they sell the E 300 for $41.59USD. And some UK reviewer on YouTube said he paid 25GBP/$40USD/$39CAD for his (also new). I guess by Canadian standards you got a great price, since we usually have to pay double the price for our aquarium supplies. In this case it's especially disconcerting, since Hagen is headquartered in Montreal, QC.


----------



## Squeege84

JohnyBGood said:


> Squeege84, thanks for the info. I wouldn't call the price you got it for a "steal", though. I just checked Amazon.com and they sell the E 300 for $41.59USD. And some UK reviewer on YouTube said he paid 25GBP/$40USD/$39CAD for his (also new). I guess by Canadian standards you got a great price, since we usually have to pay double the price for our aquarium supplies. In this case it's especially disconcerting, since Hagen is headquartered in Montreal, QC.


yea I sometimes go down to the states to see family, so I buy stuff from US retailers and have it shipped to my family's house just so I can save on shipping and the price itself. It sucks we pay so much for things. lol. Good luck with your search and hopefully you find the right heater.

- Lu


----------

